# Tucson, AZ Micro Herf?



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone up for a micro herf In Tucson AZ? 

Date and Time?

Locations?

Anybody interested?

Lets see what happens,

The Bruce


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Actually at the last Official AZ HERF we did decide that the next one would be Tucson's turn so I guess we'll leave it up to you to plan buddy. I would suggest however that we at least start at MDCigars down there as the owner is a member of CS and a BOTL.

Anything beyond that is cool with me. Get in contact with;
Syvman
DsrtDog
SlimDiesel
LinusVanPelt
KScotty
MdMan
Slowhand
and any other CS BOTL's that might be interested in attending. Has the makings of a fun time. 

Oh and just to give you some ideas (as well as pics) search for the AZ HERF threads 

XXX


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually at the last Official AZ HERF we did decide that the next one would be Tucson's turn so I guess we'll leave it up to you to plan buddy. I would suggest however that we at least start at MDCigars down there as the owner is a member of CS and a BOTL.


MDCigars is in Yuma, not quite Tucson. Does that mean that Southern AZ is Tucson? He he. 

I'm think this could be done in a couple of weeks, but I need to see how many can or claim they can attend. I'll PM the Boyz and see what is going on.

Later,

The Bruce


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yuma, Tucson.... hey man its all the same to us up here in Sedona LOL

Sounds good bro, whatever you want to do. I'll be MIA for the next week or so as my Anniversary is coming up next week. 


XXX


----------



## johnfrancisclark (Mar 13, 2006)

I am up for it I live in Scottsdale, Az but I would love to go To tucson and meet some more cigar aficionados. A nice place to smoke is Sullivan's in Tucson on river and cambell by Zin Bistro and PFChangs. Nice atmosphere sometimes attractive cocktail waitresses.

That is my 2 cents. I love to go though no matter where it is, unless it is jail. 

John


----------



## The Bruce (Mar 7, 2006)

johnfrancisclark said:


> .
> 
> That is my 2 cents. I love to go though no matter where it is, unless it is jail.
> 
> John


What do you mean? You havent seen Tucson until you stay in the jail. Oh well my first choice of location is out. Ok, so far that is three people who have tenatively said Ok. We need more.

The Bruce


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, I'm actually planning to head down your way the first week of April sometime. I'll give it a go if ya'll can gimme a little notice so I make sure I get off work. I'm definitely up for some herfin, haven't even smoked anything in like 2 months really. Well keep us posted.


----------

